# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  المحكمة الدستوريه ماذا تعرف عنها؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المحكمة الدستورية
تتكون المحكمة الدستوريه من تسعه اعضاء يعينهم رئيس الجمهورية بناء علي توصية المفوضية القوميه للخدمة القضائية وموافقة ثلثي جميع الممثلين في مجلس الولايات ويعين رئيس الجمهوريه رئيس المحكمة من القضاة التسعة المعينين بعد موافقة النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية.
- ينعقد النصاب القانوني للمحكمة الدستورية بحضور سبعه من اعضائها للجلسات التي يترأسها رئيس المحكمة وفي حالة غيابه يترأسها اي من الاعضاء حسب الترتيب الوارد في قرار التعيين.
ومن اختصاصاتها: تكون المحكمة حارسة للدستور وتعتبر احكامها نهائيه وملزمة.
- تفسيرالنصوص الدستورية
- الاختصاص عند الفصل بالمنازعات التي يحكمها الدستور
- حماية حقوق الانسان وحريته الاساسية
- الفصل في دستورية القوانين والنصوص
- الفصل في النزاعات الدستورية فيما بين مستويات الحكم
- الاختصاص الجنائي في مواجهة رئيس الجمهورية والنائب الاول للرئيس
- اي اختصاصات اخري يحددها الدستور او القانون او دساتير اي من الولايات
- وبالرغم من ذلك لاتخضع اعمال السلطه القضائية والاحكام والقرارات والاجراءات والاوامرالتي تصدرها محاكمها لمراجعة المحكمة الدستوريه
مباشرة اجراءات الدعوي الدستورية: 
لايجوز مباشره الدعوي الدستورية امام المحكمة الابواسطة مستشار قانوني او محام لاتقل خبرته عن عشرة اعوام في ممارسة مهنة القانون
- اذا ثبت اعسارالمدعي وعدم مقدرته في احضار محامي يعين له وزير العدل مستشارا قانونيا او محاميا لمباشره الدعوي.
مشتملات عريضة الدعوي:
1/ اسم مقدم الطلب وعنوانه
2/ القانون او القرار موضوع الدعوي واوجه مخالفته للدستور
3/الحق الدستوري الذي انتهك او الحرية التي اهدرت
4/ المصلحة التي اضيرت اذا كانت الدعوي مقدمة من الافراد او الجماعات او الضرر الذي حاق بهم.
- وتفصل المحكمة في الدعوي من واقع المستندات المقدمة ويجوز لها سماع الاطراف او قبول مرافعاتهم متي رأت ذلك مناسبا لتحقيق العدالة.
- احكام المحكمة وقراراتها نهائية غير قابلة للطعن امام اي جهة الا انه للمحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها او بناء علي طلب الاطراف مراجعة احكامها اذا تبين لها ان موضوع القرار او الحكم لايدخل في اي امر ضمن اختصاصاتها بشكل مباشر
- اذا رفعت الدعوي بعد مضي اكثر من سته اشهر من تاريخ العلم فان مقدمها ليس له حق او مصلحة في رفعها بعد مضي هذه الفترة. 
*

----------

